# In depth ED Report - September 2012, with M5 review!



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Very nice. We'll need to get that going next time. And next time we'll sped more than two days in Como.

I see that you're in the OC. Once we get our cars back we'll need to get together with some of the other M5 owners...I've been chatting with a few of the guys who took ED on 9/1 and are also in our area.


----------



## ewill858 (Mar 2, 2012)

Fantastic! Excellent trip report, and some really great photography! Looking at your photos makes me want to go again.  Congrats, and hope the wait for redelivery isn't too bad. I think we may be on the same ship, the Cepheus Leader? Can't wait to make the drive up to Santa Barbara!


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

ewill858 said:


> Fantastic! Excellent trip report, and some really great photography! Looking at your photos makes me want to go again.  Congrats, and hope the wait for redelivery isn't too bad. I think we may be on the same ship, the Cepheus Leader? Can't wait to make the drive up to Santa Barbara!


Same ship! It is hard waiting. Fortunately I have some business that is fairly demanding over the next few weeks so it will keep my mind off the car. Until then, it is looking at photos and going to bed thinking of pushing that start button


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

Great Pics and writeup! we are still going through our pictures (we had 4 point and shoots, 2 gopros and a DSLR, between 4 people)..
I also had Mr. Isuzu, the day after you picked up


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice writeup CiboM5. Cute family as well! You are way outnumbered, although adding Rex to the mix evens things up a bit. Enjoyed reading your trip report, makes me want to go back and do it all again tomorrow!


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

Great write up and photos. You have a beautiful family (& car).... you are blessed. Plus, these are family vacations that will be remembered for forever. Nice job.


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Like I have told others it was a trip of a lifetime. Definitely one of those life events that I will remember and I hope that the kids do too.


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

Ditto on the thanks, very instructive for me, Cibo.


----------

